# NARC 2022



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Bumping up.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

This is the 3rd/4th series.
It is much more difficult than it appears. yesterday approximately 3/4 of the field to either picked up or handles. About 15 or 20 dogs left to run today. The retired bird on the right and is extremely challenging.









No treats were used in this test😎


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yikes. Old bridge bird gets em every time. Interesting test! What's the wind doing?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

K9-Design said:


> Yikes. Old bridge bird gets em every time. Interesting test! What's the wind doing?


I didn’t see it on the blog, I’m sure it’s there somewhere.
I believe it was at the handler‘s back, whatever it was it was not giving up the right hand bird.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

57 handles unheard of. Tight is the judges' MO I guess. Not too much a marking test in the fifth series if you ask me.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

I know I'm just an armchair quarterback that has never ran so much as a Qualifying, but I found the 3/4 and 5th series to be a very unsatisfying way to assess dogs. In the 3rd/4th, less than 30% of the dogs (the best dogs in the country) found the birds without a handle and virtually everyone that didn't get picked up was called back. It put the first few dogs at a huge disadvantage. The first handlers were afraid to handle. Many picked up when they might have been carried if they had handled. And, you've got to think that a few of those that didn't have to handle had some good luck on their side and vice-versa. The 5th has fewer handles but, still, I'd rather see a test where at least one of the test dogs could do it without a handle. The judges are going to end up ranking dogs more on luck and handling than marking.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I’m just an armchair quarterback as well. Nobody wants to handle on a mark but it is part of the game sometimes. There were dogs that marked the right retired very well.
Not defending or criticizing the tests at this NARC. At a trial I would rather fail a very tough test then be penciled out of a week one.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

all of this is ridiculous. ....


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> all of this is ridiculous. ....


???


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

all that money all that time all those amazing dogs and these are the tests. I have some good feedback coming and this is bad.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

now this 8th series. that's what I'm talking about. I like these marks a lot. very good. wish the rest of the national had had such good marks.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

What’s a Simulated Flyer?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

hollyk said:


> What’s a Simulated Flyer?


A dead bird thrown and shot at as if it was a live flyer. Probably Three gunners at the station.


----------

